# Banana-Vanilla-Ice Cream



## Mario (12/12/14)

Hi 
Anyone know of a good quality Banana-Vanilla-Ice Cream juice i can try ?

thanks


----------



## hands (12/12/14)

mmmm sounds lovely.


----------



## Mario (12/12/14)

hands said:


> mmmm sounds lovely.


lol yep


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

The closest I know is Vapour Mountain Banana Cream and Cloud Flavour - Hurricane Vapor Fog Milk Banana and Cloud Flavour - Bombies Nana Cream

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

@Mario You could try adding a drop or two of VM menthol concentrate to VM Banana Cream, or one of the others @Dubz suggested

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

VM Banana Cream is a lovely juice and probably the closest i can suggest
Not too banana nor too creamy. Just right. Very smooth and pleasant. 
But not vanilla however

Check out www.vapourmountain.co.za

Maybe if you ask @Oupa he could add some vanilla in it for you. Not sure if he can do that though. Check with him

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

That sounds like an interesting and complex flavour.

You might be best served by DIYing it - and then share the recipe with the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

For some reason i feel like driving to the garage for an ice-cream...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

Vm banana cream is a good bet. Also of you like a good throat hot then this juice packs a punch


----------

